# Suggest me some good cabinet and decent ups ?



## Ameypawase (Jul 6, 2018)

hi guys,
               need help i'm confused about which cabinet to buy. i'm building a rig
and future proofing it .
    Motherboard :    ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO Motherboard (Amd Socket AM4/Ryzen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3600MHz Memory)
    Processor :     AMD RYZEN 7 2700X 2nd Generation Octa Core Processor - With Wraith Prism Cooling Solution RGB LED (AM4 Socket, 20m Cache, Up To 4.3 Ghz)
    Power Supply PSU :     CORSAIR SMPS HX1200 - 1200 WATT 80 PLUS PLATINUM CERTIFICATION FULLY MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC
    Ram :    G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR Desktop Ram Trident Z RGB Series 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHz
    HDD :    WD Gold 12TB Enterprise Class Hard Disk 7200 RPM WD121KRYZ
    SSD :     SAMSUNG 860 Pro Series 2.5″ 1TB SATA III 3D NAND SSD MZ-76P1T0BW
    Cabinet :  need atleast 3-4 x  3.5 inch hdd slots , 2 x  2.5 inch ssd slots and 1 x 5.5 inch for dvd rom , front side atleast 1x 3.1 usb and HDMI port for VR (optional)   my budget for this is 15k rs
    Thermal Paste :  which one suits better
    UPS :   which one suits better

add ons*
Graphic Card  :    ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 Ti OC ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-O11G-GAMING 11GB Graphic Card
 waiting on it cause of miners and hoping for a  price drop


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

Fill the questionnaire.


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire.


on it


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 6, 2018)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: premiere , coral draw , photoshop, sony vegas pro , handbrake and games like far cry 4 onwards , gta 4 onwards , dota 2 , pubg,crysis 3 ,witcher  2 onwards , also for future VR games etc

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 2.5 lacs but currently i'm looking spend only 1.5 lacs (which excludes graphic card and ssd)

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: not really but after two or three years yes !!

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: windows 10 or ubuntu (if windows software become more easier to use there  )

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 12-16 tb

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: i have the monitor and want to reuse it
*BenQ XL2411Z 60.96 cm (24 inch) 144Hz 1ms Gaming Monitor NVIDIA 3D Vision Supported     *
*Maximum Display Resolution 1920x1080 pixels*


*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: monitor , keyboard and mouse

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: this month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: just once i'm not pro at it , i will need help for assembling

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: mumbai and i'm open to buy stuff online

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: tell me if it is compatible or not


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2018)

You will need dGPU if you're opting for Ryzen CPU, I guess you know that. You can't wait/postpone for price drop unless you have a spare GPU with you.
When I last searched I couldn't find a single cabinet with front 3.1 Gen 2 USB port in India. If you find one, let us know.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> hi guys,
> need help i'm confused about which cabinet to buy. i'm building a rig
> and future proofing it .
> Motherboard :    ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO Motherboard (Amd Socket AM4/Ryzen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3600MHz Memory)
> ...



Though I understand you are building a high end system but you are overspending on some components change these component to what I have mentioned below


*HDD:WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 4TB BLUE (WD40EZRZ)-8,500*
*SSD:Samsung 860 EVO 250GB-6,000
PSU:Corsair RM750X-9,500
RAM:ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D40 DDR4 RGB 3000 8GB RAM AX4U300038G16-SRS-14000
*
for cabinet take a look at this
*CORSAIR FULL TOWER CABINET (XL-ATX) - 780T WITH TRANSPARENT SIDE PANEL (BLACK-WHITE)

Don't get large HDD for storing data instead store them in external HDD problem with large HDD if some day one of the HDD fails then you will lose large amount of data*


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> Though I understand you are building a high end system but you are overspending on some components change these component to what I have mentioned below
> 
> 
> *HDD:WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 4TB BLUE (WD40EZRZ)-8,500*
> ...


bro i have 6tb of data on my two wd blacks 4tb  they are dieing that's why i want 12tb
i will be buying ssd in dec so i will think it through then
will rm 750x  be ok if i overclock the system  or add more drives
if adata xpg spectrix d40 supports dual channel then i will buy it
the cabinet is out of stock on mdcomputers and amazon in selling it for 4k more
thanks for suggestion tho i will be looking for it


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 6, 2018)

nac said:


> You will need dGPU if you're opting for Ryzen CPU, I guess you know that. You can't wait/postpone for price drop unless you have a spare GPU with you.
> When I last searched I couldn't find a single cabinet with front 3.1 Gen 2 USB port in India. If you find one, let us know.


the price is too high i have to wait but if there is asus rog strix gtx 1080ti 8gb gddr5x card then i will buy it


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> the price is too high i have to wait but if there is asus rog strix gtx 1080ti 8gb gddr5x card then i will buy it


Okay. If you have a gpu with you, sure you can wait.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2018)

If you are spending this much then go for TridentZ ram:
G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR Desktop Ram Trident Z RGB Series 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHz

If you have a good UL internet connection(30-40mbps or more up/down) then get MS365 5 users pack & get 5TB one drive space(1TB for each user account) for ~4200/year & use that as your backup storage.Also you are right about buying internal hdd as in my experience 4TB/5TB portable 2.5" runs very hot & external 3.5" portable runs even hotter.Get 4TB seagate/WD(don't get the surveillance series or NAS series,aka regular versions have 2 years warranty others 3 years or more) drives & don't buy them online(internal hdd are very delicate & there is no courier company I trust with their handling).I am not suggesting 6TB/8TB drives because 4TB drives have established track record for quite some time now & most of the places usually keep non-regular versions of 6TB/8TB drives.


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> bro i have 6tb of data on my two wd blacks 4tb  they are dieing that's why i want 12tb
> i will be buying ssd in dec so i will think it through then
> will rm 750x  be ok if i overclock the system  or add more drives
> if adata xpg spectrix d40 supports dual channel then i will buy it
> ...


Yes,RM 750X is enough
Yes,ADATA supports dual channel
Get cabinet locally amazon is over priced any way


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 7, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you are spending this much then go for TridentZ ram:
> G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR Desktop Ram Trident Z RGB Series 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHz
> 
> If you have a good UL internet connection(30-40mbps or more up/down) then get MS365 5 users pack & get 5TB one drive space(1TB for each user account) for ~4200/year & use that as your backup storage.Also you are right about buying internal hdd as in my experience 4TB/5TB portable 2.5" runs very hot & external 3.5" portable runs even hotter.Get 4TB seagate/WD(don't get the surveillance series or NAS series,aka regular versions have 2 years warranty others 3 years or more) drives & don't buy them online(internal hdd are very delicate & there is no courier company I trust with their handling).I am not suggesting 6TB/8TB drives because 4TB drives have established track record for quite some time now & most of the places usually keep non-regular versions of 6TB/8TB drives.


the locality of place  where i live is heavy under construction so the net connection is not that strong and also keeps on throttling on my net plan (ie. 5mbps) and for the hdd i'm future proofing it for atleast 6 years so i'm buying  the biggest consumer product available (also the reputed) afaik gold has 5 years warranty and its one of best if not the best drive out there. primeabgb is providing 12tb wd gold  for 38k rs which is good price


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> the price is too high i have to wait but if there is asus rog strix gtx 1080ti 8gb gddr5x card then i will buy it


Get it from Nvidia's India store, cheaper there, but reference founder card


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Okay. If you have a gpu with you, sure you can wait.


suggest me any low budget under 10k rs gddr5 graphic card or refurnish card on amazon
p s i will still buy asus rog strix 1080ti  11gb later on


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

any good ups to go with this rig also when its overclock


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> suggest me any low budget under 10k rs gddr5 graphic card or refurnish card on amazon
> p s i will still buy asus rog strix 1080ti  11gb later on


If this is just get the output to monitor, go for GT 710. If you wanna game, better get 1050 Ti which is little over your budget. 
If you wanna buy something strictly under your budget, you can get GTX 1050.
If you find any manufacturer refurbished card with warranty of the above models, you can go for that as well.


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

nac said:


> If this is just get the output to monitor, go for GT 710. If you wanna game, better get 1050 Ti which is little over your budget.
> If you wanna buy something strictly under your budget, you can get GTX 1050.
> If you find any manufacturer refurbished card with warranty of the above models, you can go for that as well.


if i purchase GT 710 GDDR5 will it play or encode  x265 files and support games like dota 2 and PUBG ?


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

which one is better pick from this *www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gt+710&rh=i:aps,k:gt+710


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> if i purchase GT 710 GDDR5 will it play or encode  x265 files and support games like dota 2 and PUBG ?


Why don't you get a *Zotac GTX 1080 8GB* they are available for 45k and for monitor don't get 144Hz monitors get this
*MONITOR LENOVO L24Q-10 -16,000*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> if i purchase GT 710 GDDR5 will it play or encode  x265 files and support games like dota 2 and PUBG ?


Yes at 8K epic settings definitely.


Spoiler



Sarcasm


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> if i purchase GT 710 GDDR5 will it play or encode  x265 files and support games like dota 2 and PUBG ?


Though you can play some games at low settings, GT710 is not a gaming card. And I don't think GT 710 can do hardware level encoding of .265 files.
Amazon price quotes are high. Better get it from local shop or from mdc, primeabgb, itdepot.


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Though I understand you are building a high end system but you are overspending on some components change these component to what I have mentioned below
> 
> 
> *HDD:WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 4TB BLUE (WD40EZRZ)-8,500*
> ...


i ordered it lets see when it comes


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes at 8K epic settings definitely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


i need it to support 4k only i'm not planing on buying 8k monitor ever


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> i need it to support 4k only i'm not planing on buying 8k monitor ever


That was sarcasm in case you missed. Since you already plan to get a 1080Ti, anything below than that would be a waste of money.


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Why don't you get a *Zotac GTX 1080 8GB* they are available for 45k and for monitor don't get 144Hz monitors get this
> *MONITOR LENOVO L24Q-10 -16,000*


i'm building the rig in 2 phases
1st  phase includes processor, motherboard, memory,hdd storage,psu and cabinet
 for 1.5 lacs budget
2nd phase  will include graphic card (aiming for asus rog strix 11gb oc  gddr5x ) and ssd samsung 1tb  860pro  
for  1 lacs budget  (ps i will buy this two at the end of the year)


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> 2nd phase  will include graphic card (aiming for asus rog strix 11gb oc  gddr5x ) and ssd samsung 1tb  860pro
> for  1 lacs budget  (ps i will buy this two at the end of the year)



Then you must wait for next gen nvidia cards current cards are just adequate for 4k gaming


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> Why don't you get a *Zotac GTX 1080 8GB* they are available for 45k and for monitor don't get 144Hz monitors get this
> *MONITOR LENOVO L24Q-10 -16,000*



Can you link where this is available ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> the locality of place  where i live is heavy under construction so the net connection is not that strong and also keeps on throttling on my net plan (ie. 5mbps) and for the hdd i'm future proofing it for atleast 6 years so i'm buying  the biggest consumer product available (also the reputed) afaik gold has 5 years warranty and its one of best if not the best drive out there. primeabgb is providing 12tb wd gold  for 38k rs which is good price


It is not a good price because no hdd is 100% safe.If you are willing to spend 38k on a hdd then that means you value your data quite a bit. In that case better buy four 4TB hdd & use 2 of them as main storage & 2 of them as backup/non-essential data storage.It has much less chances of data loss compared to a single 12TB hdd no matter how costly it is.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes at 8K epic settings definitely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


lel


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> i'm building the rig in 2 phases
> 1st  phase includes processor, motherboard, memory,hdd storage,psu and cabinet
> for 1.5 lacs budget
> 2nd phase  will include graphic card (aiming for asus rog strix 11gb oc  gddr5x ) and ssd samsung 1tb  860pro
> for  1 lacs budget  (ps i will buy this two at the end of the year)



you must have a graphics card if you are up with a ryzen CPU.  If you are planning on getting a beefier GPU later, look  for a decent used once for now rather than much cheaper gpus like gt710. there were hd7850 being sold for 3k on erodov.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> primeabgb is providing 12tb wd gold  for 38k rs which is good price


if you are planning on storing 12TB of data on a single HDD,keep in mind that you must have an equal capacity of a backup storage. HDDs can fail at any time even with in an hour of usage. no matter a 100 years of warranty is provided, your precious data will be gone.


----------



## Minion (Jul 10, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Can you link where this is available ?


LENOVO L24Q-10 - 24 INCH MONITOR (4MS RESPONSE TIME, QHD IPS PANEL)
GRAPHICS CARD ZOTAC GEFORCE® GTX 1080 MINI 8GB GDDR5X


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 10, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> you must have a graphics card if you are up with a ryzen CPU.  If you are planning on getting a beefier GPU later, look  for a decent used once for now rather than much cheaper gpus like gt710. there were hd7850 being sold for 3k on erodov.


what the hell is erodov ?


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not a good price because no hdd is 100% safe.If you are willing to spend 38k on a hdd then that means you value your data quite a bit. In that case better buy four 4TB hdd & use 2 of them as main storage & 2 of them as backup/non-essential data storage.It has much less chances of data loss compared to a single 12TB hdd no matter how costly it is.


that will exceed my budget but i will keep that in mind if the issue occur in some certain future


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 10, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you are planning on storing 12TB of data on a single HDD,keep in mind that you must have an equal capacity of a backup storage. HDDs can fail at any time even with in an hour of usage. no matter a 100 years of warranty is provided, your precious data will be gone.


i have 8 tb drive for back up and will buy new hdd in 8 months


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> what the hell is erodov ?


It is one of the 3 major tech sites in India(other 2 are digit & techenclave).



Ameypawase said:


> that will exceed my budget but i will keep that in mind if the issue occur in some certain future


4TB hdd cost ~8400 so four 4TB drives will cost ~33600 which is still less than 38k for a 12TB WD Gold drive which you mentioned,still your choice.


----------



## Ameypawase (Jul 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is one of the 3 major tech sites in India(other 2 are digit & techenclave).
> ooh nice so i will buy it there
> 
> 4TB hdd cost ~8400 so four 4TB drives will cost ~33600 which is still less than 38k for a 12TB WD Gold drive which you mentioned,still your choice.


 
if  i do go with blue what would be its advantage and draw backs 
apart from data loss ,recovery and warranty ?   vs gold 

1) current
2) rpm
3) longevity
4) read and write speed 
5) load on pc if i do heavy task  like video editing , encoding , photoshop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2018)

current is no issue,rpm will be 5400(WD) & 5900(seagate) but they are faster than your usual 5400rpm laptop hdd because of their special design.Longevity is random with hdd,better spread the risk & get 2 4TB WD & 2 4TB seagate.
Buy Online | Western Digital 4TB 3.5″ 5400 RPM Desktop Internal Hard Drive WD40EZRZ | Price in India
Buy Online | Seagate BarraCuda ST4000DM004 4TB 3.5" Hard Drive | Price in India

For read write speeds you can check any no. of youtube reviews but realistically speaking expect ~70-100MB/s sequential read write speeds initially which will drop with the filling of hdd.For video editing & encoding cpu & ram also matters significantly so it becomes a question of whether hdd speed is slower or faster than the rate at which your cpu & ram are working.If you use some very high quality setting for encoding on a not so fast processor then hdd speeds won't matter because your cpu will be the bottleneck.For video editing & photoshop I think using large amount of ram can somewhat reduce the impact of low hdd speeds.You can always buy a 250gb samsung 860 evo ssd for ~5.6k later if not satisfied with performance.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 4, 2018)

update the cabinet has arrive , well few days back but it took around 25 days cause fedex's and bluedart's mumbai warehouses were flooded so there were not picking up the packages from vedantcomputer's office.they literally have to ship it with the relatives who were luckily coming to mumbai from there.

now the hardware purchasing begins 
anyone got a coupon code for primeabgb or mdcomputer ?
also please tell me which ups should i buy


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2018)

^^ Sorry to hijack your thread but if you do get a coupon code for Primabgb/MD/Vedant then please let me know too.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 4, 2018)

nac said:


> If this is just get the output to monitor, go for GT 710. If you wanna game, better get 1050 Ti which is little over your budget.
> If you wanna buy something strictly under your budget, you can get GTX 1050.
> If you find any manufacturer refurbished card with warranty of the above models, you can go for that as well.



please tell which to buy from this 

*www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_4...sprefix=710+,computers,271&crid=36DZVB2CI85VT

note: this graphic card will be temporarily solution for me , i will be buying 1080 ti in nov this year so please help me


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 4, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Sorry to hijack your thread but if you do get a coupon code for Primabgb/MD/Vedant then please let me know too.


of-course i will if i got some extras


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> please tell which to buy from this
> *www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_4?url=search-alias=computers&field-keywords=710+gt&sprefix=710+,computers,271&crid=36DZVB2CI85VT
> note: this graphic card will be temporarily solution for me , i will be buying 1080 ti in nov this year so please help me


If it's just for few months, you can even get one from used market.
If you want to buy a new one, get that Zotac 2GB DDR3 version - the cheapest one.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 4, 2018)

nac said:


> If it's just for few months, you can even get one from used market.
> If you want to buy a new one, get that Zotac 2GB DDR3 version - the cheapest one.


which one is better asus, gigabyte or zotac 
i heard asus are better ones but i'm not so sure 
i also want to resale it so i would consider buying new ones


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2018)

IMO, all are same here.
Remember, it's just a basic card. It's not for gaming, video editing/encoding.
You can get used card for sub 1k and you can resell it after 3 months without losing much unlike a new one where you will lose more when you resell.


----------



## Minion (Aug 5, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> which one is better asus, gigabyte or zotac
> i heard asus are better ones but i'm not so sure
> i also want to resale it so i would consider buying new ones


Zotac provides 5 yrs warranty


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Sorry to hijack your thread but if you do get a coupon code for Primabgb/MD/Vedant then please let me know too.


Lol I bought 90K + of equipment from primeabgb, they asked me to review on google plus and we will give you a coupon.
Coupon I recieved was Rs 200 off, on a purchase of Rs 5000+. Lol
Dont have hopes for coupons in these sites, they dont work that way it seems.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 5, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Lol I bought 90K + of equipment from primeabgb, they asked me to review on google plus and we will give you a coupon.
> Coupon I recieved was Rs 200 off, on a purchase of Rs 5000+. Lol
> Dont have hopes for coupons in these sites, they dont work that way it seems.



DAAAANG!!!! 200 bucks!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2018)

On plus side they are selling ssd cheap on onlyssd.com,Kingston A400 120gb was available for just 2025 a few days back.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 5, 2018)

^^ I saw a Transcend 240GB SSD for almsot 3.7k. Also ADATA 240GB SSD is for almost the price.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 8, 2018)

update i purchase  the phase 1 stuff now (order was placed on monday 6th of aug 2018)


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 8, 2018)

and also this on 5th of aug 2018 let's see when they arrives , also i need help for assembling them  correctly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2018)

PSU,though very good,is overkill for your config unless you plan to push overclocking both cpu & multiple gpu to their limits.This psu is typically used by miners running 4-5 high end gfx cards.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> PSU,though very good,is overkill for your config unless you plan to push overclocking both cpu & multiple gpu to their limits.This psu is typically used by miners running 4-5 high end gfx cards.


who knows what future holds it has 10 years warranty ,so i thought i would give it a try , i'm looking for a good hdmi cable can you suggest me from this *www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=computers&field-keywords=hdmi+cable


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/AmazonBasics-High-Sp...TF8&qid=1533837942&sr=1-5&keywords=hdmi+cable


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 10, 2018)

updated

> primeabgb delivered the order today after 4 days  they are 42kms from my place why it took so much time i don't know
> i got motherboard, processor, psu and thermal compound but i receive no ram sticks , so i called there office and checked my email
> there was a mail from primeabgb  they said ram will be delivered on monday 13th aug and gt710 also coming on monday
> assembling starts but there are so many cables and i don't know where to plug in , need you guys help


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 10, 2018)

why bill cost so less  and i paid more i would ask this to them tomorrow , will it cause any disadvantage to me

also tell me which cable to plug where from  this pic


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't think that's a proper bill,it looks like a temporary form of bill meant for transportation company. A proper bill will have GST components on each item(psu has 28% gst while mobo & other stuff has 18% GST).















No need to put thermal paste separately as shown in above video because it is pre-applied on packed fresh stock coolers.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

what are this cable for ? please help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

sata cable for connecting hdd/ssd.


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

any mistake done please correct it i will put graphic card , ram and processor now


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> sata cable for connecting hdd/ssd.


but thats the male sata connector 
where should i connect it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

looks ok for now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

every sata hdd/ssd has 2 ports at its back:sata(to connect to mobo sata port) & power(to connect to psu).


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 18, 2018)

You are gonna have a hard time placing the CPU fan now that you have already fixed the motherboard to the cabinet


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> You are gonna have a hard time placing the CPU fan now that you have already fixed the motherboard to the cabinet


its done bro, thanks


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> every sata hdd/ssd has 2 ports at its back:sata(to connect to mobo sata port) & power(to connect to psu).


yeah but that sata ccable came out from cabinet only , what should i do ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like a SATA Power cable. YOu use it to connect to HDD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> yeah but that sata ccable came out from cabinet only , what should i do ?


Are you saying that sata cable is coming from front panel of your cabinet?


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you saying that sata cable is coming from front panel of your cabinet?


yes
what is it use for ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

Which cabinet is this?Have you checked the manual of cabinet?


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which cabinet is this?Have you checked the manual of cabinet?


 yes , 780T_InstallGuide.pdf
but it doesn't say what it powers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Ameypawase said:


> yes , 780T_InstallGuide.pdf
> but it doesn't say what it powers


It is for case fans


----------



## Ameypawase (Aug 19, 2018)

thank you guys , my new pc is working properly 
PHASE  I  COMPLETED!!


----------

